# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Roditelji školaraca, podržite akciju Torbake za đake

## ivarica

Roditelji skolaraca koji imate dobro ocuvane torbe za prvasice, pridruzite se ovoj akciji Puckog otvorenog ucilista Korak po korak 
Torbe trebaju stici do 10. srpnja na njihovu adresu, a osim torbe i postarina je vasa donacija pa vas mole da saljete na vlastiti trosak



Poštovani,

Pučko otvoreno učilište „Korak po korak“ provodi akciju _Torbake za đake_  kojom želimo prikupiti 110 školskih torbi za buduće prvoškolce u Međimurskoj županiji, želeći im na taj način dobrodošlicu u školske klupe.
U međimurskim osnovnim školama u Orehovici, Macincu i Držimurcu Strelcu provodimo projekt s roditeljima čija djeca na jesen kreću u školu. Nažalost, mnogim roditeljima, od kojih su većina Romi, kupovina školskih torbi predstavlja veliki problem. Stoga smo odlučili zamoliti sve one koji žele podržati djecu lošijeg imovinskog stanja, da nam pošalju korištenu (no čistu i neoštećenu) ili novu školsku torbu na adresu:
*POU Korak po korak*
*Ilica 73*
*10000 Zagreb*
Sama akcija prikupljanja školskih torbi za prvoškolce traje *do 10. srpnja 2013*. Učilište će putem svog Facebook profila redovito izvještavati o broju prikupljenih školskih torbi.

Pučko otvoreno učilište Korak po korak (www.korakpokorak.hr ) je nevladina, neprofitna ustanova čija je misija doprinositi*ostvarivanju prava svakog djeteta na kvalitetan odgoj i obrazovanje*, s fokusom na* djecu iz marginaliziranih skupina.*
Za sve informacije molimo da nas kontaktirate na sanja@korakpokorak.hr ili asja@korakpokorak.hr

----------


## Peterlin

Svaka čast na akciji! Idem tražiti lanjsku torbu da pošaljem.

----------


## emily

odlicna akcija
nemam torbu za prvasica, ali imam za malo starijeg skolarca ili skolarku
mozda i njih primaju?

----------


## ivarica

> odlicna akcija
> nemam torbu za prvasica, ali imam za malo starijeg skolarca ili skolarku
> mozda i njih primaju?


ne

----------


## jelena.O

ma ja mislim da se svakak može pitati na mejl, možda ipak trebaju i za kakvo starije dete.

Inače moja mala koja je sad prvašica je nasljedila torbu od frendičine curke koja je tu torbu počela nositi u trećem razredu, tak da možda ni nema razlike  ovisi o građi deteta, ni moja mala ni frendičina klinka nisu nimalo male građe.

----------


## ivarica

kad mi je asja rekla za akciju, ja sam je pitala jel samo torbe za prvasice, ne i za vece, i ona je rekla - da
mozda vam odgovore i da moze, ali AJMO SKUPITI OVIH 110 TORBA ZA PRVASICE

----------


## Peterlin

> ma ja mislim da se svakak može pitati na mejl, možda ipak trebaju i za kakvo starije dete.
> 
> Inače moja mala koja je sad prvašica je nasljedila torbu od frendičine curke koja je tu torbu počela nositi u trećem razredu, tak da možda ni nema razlike  *ovisi o građi* deteta, ni moja mala ni frendičina klinka nisu nimalo male građe.


Ovak je i kod mene - moj mlađi je sitan i lani je još imao torbu s kotačićima. Nju mislim poslati - nekome će dobro doći.

----------


## mamitzi

oprati ću torbu iz prvog razreda i onda vidjeti kako će izgledati. nadam se da će biti dovoljno dobra.

----------


## Arwen

imamo torbu relativno dobro očuvanu
vidi se da nije nova ipak je nošena 3godine ali nije pukla ništa se nije pokidalo pa će valjda biti ok

----------


## ivarica

podizem, sutra je zadnji dan skole  :Smile:  pa pogledajte malo torbe kad se vrate sutra doma, jesu li ok i ako jesu, pod tuš pa u Korak po korak  :Smile:

----------


## darva

Bravo, super akcija, ja tek sad vidim, idem u garazu po nasu torbu

----------


## ivarica

podižem, rok je za deset dana

----------


## Smokvica.

Ima li još ovakvih akcija?

----------


## babyboys

I mene zanima moze li se jos uvijek udomiti torba?

----------

